# ثلاثة رباعيات لفاديا بزى من شريطها الجديد



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ثلاثة رباعيات من شريط فادية بزى المنتظر 







بجد التلاته روعة 

لينكات التحميل
انا قبل ما اجيلك
ضيعت عمرى 
اسيب حبيبي يسوع​


----------



## apo galal (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وعقبال الشريط كلة وانا من المعجبين بصوت فاديا واتمنى ليها التوفيق ومزيد من الالبومات الجديدة


----------



## Romany george (11 ديسمبر 2009)

فاديا بازي بجد صوت ملائكي وانا من اشد المعجبين بترانيمها لاني بحس انها بترنم من قلبها بجد مش بتقول كلام وخلاص..................شكرا علي الرباعيات الجديده دي  + الله يعوض تعب محبتكم+


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

apo galal قال:


> شكرا وعقبال الشريط كلة وانا من المعجبين بصوت فاديا واتمنى ليها التوفيق ومزيد من الالبومات الجديدة


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

romany george قال:


> فاديا بازي بجد صوت ملائكي وانا من اشد المعجبين بترانيمها لاني بحس انها بترنم من قلبها بجد مش بتقول كلام وخلاص..................شكرا علي الرباعيات الجديده دي + الله يعوض تعب محبتكم+


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا رومانى 
واهلا بيك معانا فى منتديات الكنيسه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tdv (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على اهتمامكم بى ويا ريت اى حاجة جديدة ترسلوها لى على الايمايل


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*منتهى الشكر

الرب يبارككم

رائع  جداا*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 أكتوبر 2010)

رووووووووعه جداااااااا
الرب يبارك الخدمه


----------



## فادى محب (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## yonan (6 ديسمبر 2010)

حبيبي الله يباركك  شكراا جزيلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *منتهى الشكر*​
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*​
> 
> *رائع جداا*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

the dragon christian قال:


> رووووووووعه جداااااااا
> الرب يبارك الخدمه


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

فادى محب قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فادى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

yonan قال:


> حبيبي الله يباركك شكراا جزيلا


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا يوحنا
ربنا يباركك​


----------

